# Low carry over field spraying, Glyphosate



## fastline (Mar 2, 2013)

I am going to be planting an area of ornamental trees and grasses that I do not want to affect with ag activity. I will need to spray herbicides though. I am curious to discuss ideas, spray heads, etc to get product down with little to no drifting. I have heard of foam spraying but never used it. We have typically tried to use large droplet spraying in early morning with little wind but I want the least possible drift. Seedling trees will be suseptable to damage.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a friend who is estabilishing a pecan orchard. This is what he came up with to spray inbetween to trees.


----------

